# Motores Unipolares o Bipolares Uno u Otro????



## R-Mario (Sep 10, 2010)

Supuse que aqui va bien la pregunta asi que ahi va la cuestion.

Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre un motor a pasos bipolar y un uni-polar  Aguas que ya se cual es la diferencia respecto a los cables y las bobinas y la manera de manipularlos, yo me refiero mas bien a porque algunos fabricantes por ejemplo de impresoras usan motores bipolares y otros usan unipolares, yo solo he notado algo y no se si sea ese el detalle, lo que he notado es que los motores unipolares en generela son mas potentes no se si sea esa la diferencia del porque usar uno u otro. Alguien sabe???


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2010)

Que paso, no hay nadien que me pueda dar una ayuda


----------



## jorger (Sep 11, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> .. lo que he notado es que los motores unipolares en generela son mas potentes...


 
Al revés.
Los motores bipolares son los que más fuerza tienen, pero exixste el inconveniente de que son más difíciles de controlar.

Algunas impresoras usarán un tipo u otro dependiendo del torque que se necesite para una función determinada o también, si quieren complicarse la vida o no (esto último no sé hasta qué punto).

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2010)

Cierto perdon jajajaja los bipolares son mas fuertes si en efecto eso es lo que he notado, porque tengo dos que son exactamente del mismo tamaño y de la misma marca funcionan con el mismo voltaje y de la misma resistencia interna, solo que uno es bipolar y uno unipolar, y las pruebas que he hecho me han arrojado como resultado que los bipolares son mas fuertes en cuanto al torque, pero entonces la pregunta del millon porque diablos usar uno u otro digo yo usaria el unipolar por facilidad, aunque si es mas fuerte el otro entonces yo queria concluir si "En efecto un motor Bipolar es mas fuerte en cuanto a su torque que un Unipolar pero este ultimo es mucho mas facil de controlar que un bipolar", Es que tenia la duda porque tengo un monton de estos motores y siempre he notado eso de que algunos usan unos u otros pero nunca habia pensado porque


----------

